# Where do I start? Trying to learn to cast...



## K-Stater (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey Guys! 

I may be posting this in the wrong forum. I am an inland Striper guy that gets to go to the coast maybe twice a year. This past summer had the opportunity try surf fishing and had a ball, catching Pompano and Blue fish. I have had no instruction on how to cast, just my own trial and error. I am just looking for some instruction on how to make an average cast on the beach. 

This is my rig: 10ft Tsunami Trophy 2 pc MH rod w/ Penn 650SS reel 14lb Sufix Tri. 

I'm going to NMB in two weeks for a weekend fishing trip and am hoping for some tips. 

I searched this forum for previous threads but didn't really find what I was looking for. I am new to P&S so if you know of some threads that would help please send the links.

I really am clueless, not even knowing how much line to have out before I attempt my cast. To be honest probably 2 out of 3 cast don't even go straight. Hopefully there is some basic instruction out there for beginners like myself.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Andy

BTW Site Moderator, please move this if I posted it in the wrong forum. Thanks


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

The best think I can tell you is to just spend some time going through this forum clicking and reading likely topics. Any with the words "wall" or "help" are generally a good bet. Im not sure what to tell you to search. Im no distance caster, but on occasion I go back through some of the old threads and read and pick little bits and pieces up here and there. Good luck!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

several videos here -- site has been posted b4, so think its no problem to post again

www.hatterasoutfitters.com -- several videos on the photo page

or run a search for casting videos


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Two sources for you:
Carolinacastpro.com - he has youtube video's on about 3 different casting techniques.

While you are at Youtube type in the type of cast you want to use and click search. You find video's by others that will help you.

I'd probabaly recommend starting with the off the ground cast and then the hatteras cast.

Good luck!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm sure we'll help where we can, but at this stage the best thing I can recommend is ask around at the local tackle shops when you get to NMB for anyone that gives casting lessons. It will be worth your time to get started right, and it's much easier for someone to evaluate your casting and much easier for you to understand if you have someone that can demonstrate proper technique. 

A couple of questions

How much weight is your rod rated for and are you tossing lures or bait ?

Are you fishing form the pier, or from the surf ?

It is best to start off learning a cast called off the ground, tho the overhead thump or hatteras cast shoud be learned as well. (esp the hatteras cast) the link fishinmama provided should still have demo of hatteras cast. 


Do you have a place to practice- freshwater lake or pehaps a field or park ? 

You want to first work on getting the cast to go straight, before working on applying power.

Good luck and let us know how the trip goes.

:fishing:


----------



## K-Stater (Sep 22, 2007)

*Thanks*

Surfcat

Here's my rod specs: 10' /15-30lb /3-6oz 

I was planning on trying the beach with a fishfinder rig & cut bait, but if I get out there and lures are catching fish I'm game for that too!

I'll have to think about a place to practice, can't afford to go breaking any windows
I had a pretty bad slice last time out! 

I appeciate everyones posts, I think you all have me on the right track. Just knowing the names of some cast to research is a huge help. I am definatley not ashamed to ask for help or get lessons if it will help me reach the fish.

I'll give a report after the trip.

Thanks again!

Andy


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi, I practice casting also. One of my setups is a 11 foot Daiwa sealine x surf rod, Shimano Symetre 4000 FI spinning reel spooled with 30lb Power Pro braid. I practice with a 3 ounce weight. I have to be creative. When I cast in open fields people ask what I'm fishing for I tell them grass carp or grass sharks etc. I also cast in a lake near my house. I'm the only guy doing this and I know people think I'm nuts. One time a guy was passing by at the lake and I was letting these ducks pass by, they were at about 60 yards. The guy said, you cant cast that far to hit a duck, then I casted he said "good grief thats quite a cast". I learned to cast from watching Tommy Farmer videos. I use the off the ground cast. Good luck.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*great tool*

is to watch the vid's on youtube and if you can then video yourself and put it on youtube with a link to a thread here so people can help ... that's what I did/do .... like me you live a good ways from the beach and nobody around here to help ......


----------



## waywack40 (Oct 7, 2007)

Try this one:
http://www.catfishin.net/sleeper.html
This is good for fishing as it is not likely to hit your neighbors next to you.
A video of above:
http://www.catfishin.net/videos/sleeper.wmv

I was able to get 140+ yds (measured) today in my backyard using a Tica 12Ft and no-name reel with a 4 oz bank sinker.


----------



## all4tightlines (Mar 10, 2009)

I have been cast netting shrimp for a few years now and the one thing I have learned the hard way( A pro cast netter YELLED at me till I did it right) is to slow down. A cast net DOES NOT need to be throw hard to open. I barely throw my net and it opens great every time( unless I have a few adult beverages in me). 

Slow is a good thing.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

I second the youtube video watching. I learned alot there and continue to learn


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

The link waywack posted looks like a slightly modified Hatteras cast. It is a great one to use from the surf when you cannot lay the weight out on the sand for whatever reason.

I'll third the YouTube videos, but there really is no substitute for actual teaching, or even watching a good caster in person. And though A4TL's advice was geared towards castnetting and not distance casting, he makes a good point. The thing that I find most helpful during practice is to slow every movement down. Sometimes I just go through the entire cast in slow motion, just so I can feel every shift and change in muscle groups. You'd be surprised how much your timing will improve just by working things through slowly.

You're looking to be in NMB the first weekend in April? Where abouts? I might see you down there, and though I'm not an experienced distance caster by any means, I'd be happy to help out where I can.


----------

